# Import of phone contacts to google deleted phone numbers...



## Herbsman. (May 25, 2011)

I had saved phone numbers to numerous contacts from Google Mail on my HTC Wildfire. I wanted to copy my phone contacts to my google contacts so went into HTC People -> export to SD card, then Import -> google account. This deleted all the phone numbers I had added to my google contacts. 

Just wondering if this has happened to anyone else, and wanted to warn people not to do it!


----------



## miss minnie (May 25, 2011)

Nope, I signed into my Google account and let it auto-sync.


----------



## Herbsman. (May 25, 2011)

Could you go through how you did that, please? My phone was already set up to sync contacts but this only synchronised the Google contacts to the phone, not vice versa.


----------



## miss minnie (May 25, 2011)

Mine is a Nexus One but the process I went through is identical to this for the Wildfire -> http://www.htc.com/uk/howto.aspx?id=3362&type=1&p_id=316


----------



## Herbsman. (May 25, 2011)

Oh right - I did that when I first bought the phone. That only synchronised google mail contacts with the phone though - contacts that are stored on the phone don't synchronise with google.


----------



## girasol (May 25, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Nope, I signed into my Google account and let it auto-sync.



I did the same with my HTC Desire, and now I have no contacts on my phone (I manually added them to google over time).  If I ever lose the phone at least I won't lose my contacts.

I still have the contacts that were on my SIM, but I turned that off, I only view my google contacts these days.  You can fine tune it to only show contacts with numbers, otherwise you end up with hundreds of emails on your phonebook


----------



## miss minnie (May 25, 2011)

Herbsman. said:


> Oh right - I did that when I first bought the phone. That only synchronised google mail contacts with the phone though - contacts that are stored on the phone don't synchronise with google.


Have you checked the Google account settings on the phone?  Is syncing switched on?

When you add a new contact does the screen say 

"New contact 
Google contact"

If it doesn't then somehow you're using the wrong 'account' to store your contacts in?

I just added 'test' as a new 'Google contact' on my phone and there it was in gmail on my desktop about 30s later.

Btw, if you open up GMail and click on 'More Actions' there is an option to restore contacts from a custom-defined point anytime in the past 30 days.


----------



## Herbsman. (May 25, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Have you checked the Google account settings on the phone?  Is syncing switched on?
> 
> When you add a new contact does the screen say
> 
> ...


 
There is an option to save them under my google account, but all my contacts with phone numbers were originally saved in the phone (transferred from my old phone).

So I had two 'sets' of contacts; people's phone numbers, stored on the phone, and my google mail contacts.

I had linked all duplicate contacts (i.e. dave's phone number contact entry on the phone with dave's email address contact entry on google) but no phone numbers showed up in Google, hence me trying to export the phone contacts to Google.

Restore option didn't work unfortunately... I think I've found a solution (not to get the deleted numbers back but to get the phone contacts onto google) & will report back


----------



## MBV (May 25, 2011)

This thread has reminded me to back up my contacts and numbers. It was fairly easy to get my "phone" contacts to become google contacts. I had to back them up as a csv file and then import that file into gmail (on the pc). I'm now trying to get them into a tidy state.


----------

